# Interview with Marijauna Man on mark emery.



## Diseased Strain (Sep 7, 2005)

*Special Report by Richard Cowan 
July 29, 2005 *

*I am very sad to report that my friends Marc Emery, Michelle Rainey, and Greg Williams (Marijuana Man) were arrested this morning in a major international escalation of the war on cannabis. Marc was arrested in Halifax, NS, and Michelle surrendered when the police came to her door with a warrant. (Greg was arrested at the Hastings St. office.)*

*DEAland claims international jurisdiction over anyone it accuses of growing cannabis anywhere in the world, so the Vancouver Police collaborated with the DEA to raid the BC Marijuana Party Office and Bookstore and the Pot-TV studios with a search warrant issued under Canadas Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters Act.
See
Documenting The Role of Politicized Canadian Police In Maintaining Cannabis Prohibition. Canadian Narks Versus Canadian Freedom. Following the DEA Party Line. The Battle for Canada *

*At a time when the US has lost control of its southern border, and Mexico has become a major supplier of hard drugs, not just marijuana, the Bush/Walters Administration cant catch Osama, but they can get their Canadian collaborators to lock up a young woman with Crohns Disease.
See
Mexico, the Drugwar and the US National Interest: Never Mind Iraq; We Need To Pay Attention to What We Are Doing to Our Southern Neighbor. 

Typically for the DEA, the raid and arrests took place on a Friday before a (Canadian) holiday, which means that Michelle Rainey may be deprived of cannabis for her serious Crohns Disease for three days, if we cannot get her out this afternoon.*

*(Good news update: Michelle Rainey was released on $25,000 bail at the last possible moment on Friday. Marc and Greg will almost certainly have to remain in jail until next week. Now the Battle for Canada really begins.)*

*The search warrant allowed for a search only on the Hastings Street offices, but it claims that there would be evidence there that Emery, et al., have conspired to grow cannabis and distribute seeds, and  of course  launder money. I doubt if they found any evidence of such a conspiracy there.  *

*Of course, the next step for them would be to get the evidence shipped to DEAland. To my knowledge, there are no customer records at the store  or anywhere else, for that matter. *

*Apparently, DEAland and its local Quislings have used undercover agents to make controlled buys of seeds, which by its nature involves lying. The evidence obtained by lying was then presented to a Seattle Grand Jury, which issued a sealed indictment last May. Presumably, this attack has been planned for at least a year.*

*Earlier this year, Allen St. Pierre of NORML warned that he had had two calls on the same day asking about international seed sales from the type of ignorant reporters who the Drug Czar uses to push the party line. *

*That sort of thing indicates possible enemy action, but there is not much that one can do to prepare for a terrorist attack when dealing with fanatics who think that their ends justify any means. John Walters became obsessed with Canada and has sought to use it to distract the DEAland media from the problems in Mexico, Colombia, Afghanistan, etc.*

*Presumably, DEAland will now seek to extradite our friends, which will quickly become a major strain on DEAland/Canadian relations. Frankly, if these people were not my friends, I would be delighted by the stupidity of this move. The weak Canadian government has tried to ignore the cannabis issues, but this is going to change everything.*

*MarijuanaNews will run regular updates over the next few days. Now is the time for everyone in the cannabis community to rally to fight against this major escalation in the war on us. Canadians should demand that their country stop collaborating with a country that has clearly lost its moral compass.*


----------

